# need help removing vinyl protectant from metal sheets



## larson1951 (Sep 4, 2010)

a customer has a series of flashing and fascia made from 24 GA stainless and 24 GA color clad steel
these were installed by another contractor a year ago who failed to remove the white vinyl protectant when he finished
anyone know of a good way to remove it after a year has gone by?
it does not want to come off
heat gun??
lacquer thinner?
larson1951


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Bad news...it won't come off. At least not without destroying the finish.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

More then likely it will come off, the adhesive will be left behind though. Seam cleaner and a ton of elbow grease.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Try a rag soaked in WD-40, keeping it wet, but don't expect it to come right off, it'll take awhile. might be less painful to replace the material or let the environment finish removing it.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

larson1951 said:


> a customer has a series of flashing and fascia made from 24 GA stainless and 24 GA color clad steel
> these were installed by another contractor a year ago who failed to remove the white vinyl protectant when he finished
> anyone know of a good way to remove it after a year has gone by?
> it does not want to come off
> ...


Use a plastic scraper and some goof off...

gonna take a while.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Go ahead and try...please post the results.


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

MAULEMALL said:


> Use a plastic scraper and some goof off...
> 
> gonna take a while.


I second the goof off. That stuff works great.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have some wall panels that still have some remnants of plastic after 15 years

i tried heat,brake cleaner,wd...good luck


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

kinda ironic a temporary protective covering sticks so much better then most masking or duct tapes do !

I had to hire a guy last year just to remove film before we hung trim on the roof, i wasn't the only one complaining now they use a plastic that the wind will blow off and wallet is fatter and life is easier.

GOOF OFF is good stuff


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Goof Off is good stuff, but it won't take the film off. Have seen it many times, especially on siding sill trim. Some people just don't understand the concept and it looks disgusting.

Amazing how it fuses to the metal in a few years.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Lighter Fluid.

Spot test Methyl Ethyl Ketone. (MEK)


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Soooo, has anyone come up with something that works yet? I haven't been able to for 25 years so am very interested in positive results. I have tried everything everyone has suggested over the years with no positive results. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

We got some metal from a manufacture once, and to say the plastic was hard to remove was an understatement. It would leave half of the adhesive on the metal. We used seam cleaner and a lot of elbow grease. 

Now we have fought our fair share of it that has been baked on too, did that the same way, seam cleaner and elbow grease. Depending on how bad it is, it may just be easier to install new, or make a cover.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I would contact the manufacturer to see if they had any recommendations. 

Aside from what everyone has already recommended, I use "Spray 9" to clean my trailer. No idea if it will work on that stuff. Probably not.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

as i posted hire a "new guy" and break him in on the removal proccess, or figure if labor is more then the metal replace it


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

Red Adobe said:


> as i posted hire a "new guy" and break him in on the removal proccess, or figure if labor is more then the metal replace it


Or if you have a laborer that you want to get rid of just make them do it. I am sure they will quit before it's finished haha


----------

